# Rideshare add-on/endorsement



## ubereats2020 (Mar 27, 2020)

What does this rideshare endormsement really cover? Does it apply the same exact coverages that you have on your policy to ridesahring?

To be specific - During period 1: Uber insurance pays no more than 50k in liability to others. Does this add-on extend this liability to others coverage up to the limits of your personal policy? 


How does a personal policy with ridesharing add-on compare to a commercial policy? How much is the average cost of commercial policies?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

When I researched rideshare insurance I learned that the extra coverage varies significantly from once company to another. As does pricing. For example State Farm quoted coverage for all three periods, whereas Mercury only covers period 1. Allstate was in between. The best way to accurate up-to-date answers such as you are asking to simply get quotes from a handful of companies. It is an enlightening experience.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Varies by company. But in general it covers you for period 1 and keeps your insurance company from dropping you like a hot potato if you have an accident and they find out you were ride-sharing... Definitely worth the extra $18 a month I pay for mine....


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Varies by company. But in general it covers you for period 1 and keeps your insurance company from dropping you like a hot potato if you have an accident and they find out you were ride-sharing... Definitely worth the extra $18 a month I pay for mine....


$30. for mine


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rideshare add on is cheap. Commercial insurance is not. You should have a convo with your insurance agent, like stat. Best way to find out what you need.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

If you're going to do a Rideshare policy, I would make sure it's one that helps you with your deductible and maybe lost wages


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> If you're going to do a Rideshare policy, I would make sure it's one that helps you with your deductible and maybe lost wages


one more add-on to consider: _Car Rental Coverage Rider_. 
Unless you have spare vehicle around, then just skip it...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> one more add-on to consider: _Car Rental Coverage Rider_.
> Unless you have spare vehicle around, then just skip it...


Yes! So you can still work. Very important lesson I learned


----------

